# LOCAL PEP BOY's CLOSES



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

A few weeks ago I went to my local PEP BOYs to pick up some oil. On the front door was a going out of Business Sign. I went in there and got 2 cases of Royal Purple 5W30 for $10.00 per case, 3 case's of 10W40 Mobile One for $8.00 a case. I use the Royal purple on my GTO and the Mobile One on my bikes. I also purchased 5 quarts of LUCAL Synthetic oil Stabilizer at $4.00 per quart. They we out of filters.

:cool


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

LOWET said:


> A few weeks ago I went to my local PEP BOYs to pick up some oil. On the front door was a going out of Business Sign. I went in there and got 2 cases of Royal Purple 5W30 for $10.00 per case, 3 case's of 10W40 Mobile One for $8.00 a case. I use the Royal purple on my GTO and the Mobile One on my bikes. I also purchased 5 quarts of LUCAL Synthetic oil Stabilizer at $4.00 per quart. They we out of filters.
> 
> :cool


Why did they close. There is one right over the bridge from where I live in Delaware. It would be nice to pick up some deals on some oil, oil filters, and air filters.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A large business is like a large oak tree. Sometimes branches die. The best thing for the tree is to trim the dead branches. Pep Boys does it and so do every other healthy retail chain.


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Manny, Moe and Jack on unemployment in CT..... WTF, nobody work on their own car up there? :lol:


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Manny, Moe and Jack on unemployment in CT..... WTF, nobody work on their own car up there? :lol:


It's way too cold. LOL


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Why did they close. There is one right over the bridge from where I live in Delaware. It would be nice to pick up some deals on some oil, oil filters, and air filters.


This one was in Wallingford Connecticut. It always was busy. I think the problem was that there are about 6 AUTO ZONE shops within a couple of miles from it.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> It's way too cold. LOL


Actually, the way they are building cars today, it is hard for the average guy to maintain their cars except for oil, Air Filter or plug changes. Not everyone has access to a computer and carries a tuner in their back pocket. Most of these shops cater to the ricers. The shops are loaded with stickers, junk to hang off your rear view mirrors, Lights to replace your windshield wiper sprayer, Cheap plastic engine detail kits, 900 kinds of wax. You will be lucky if they have anything or Quality for your car except tires . Kind of like shopping at the BARGAIN BASEMENT at J.C PENNEY'S or SEARS


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with LOWET, I stopped going to PEPBOYS when they started selling cheap dirtbikes and gocarts, and couldn't get a cap and rotor for a chevy camaro. there is alot of crap stocked there, and the only good things they carry for american muscle cars are for yesterdays Chevrolet's and Fords. Other then that, total rice rocket crap.
NEVER LET THEM WORK ON YOUR CAR! you'll be lucky to find a mechanic with a ASE and or tools in their tool box. My secretary brought her car there for a battery, 375.00 later she had a new alternator on a 26,000 mile honda accord and coned her into a new set of brakes that were just done by me not long before the battery. They break things on purpose I think. Talking to their main office is like talking to a Dell computer tech support rep from India. Peace them out! When are they going to get more "Real" parts stores in this world that sell "Real" Car parts!? I know I wouldn't buy any parts from there and put them on my goat. I would put my own gun to my head first.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Ulrich und Wolfgang maintain my cars. I would never soil my hands with such pedestrian endeavors.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Local NAPA Auto Part Store and Advance Auto Parts are two nice part stores.


----------



## PAULCAPASSO (Dec 25, 2007)

even advance auto parts or NAPA i'm sketchy about too. I'd rather pay for the OEM or some name brand performance part before one of them. but for small stuff i guess their ok.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

PAULCAPASSO said:


> even advance auto parts or NAPA i'm sketchy about too. I'd rather pay for the OEM or some name brand performance part before one of them. but for small stuff i guess their ok.


yea, like plugs oil mufflers filters sealers etc


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Advanced Auto and some places like that, you have to beware of remanufactured parts they sell. Big price difference when you call a NAPA store and they quote you a NEW part price and you call an Advanced Auto and they give you a rebuilt price. Often times if you don't ask they don't tell. Always ask. 

I know of instances where multiple starters were put on the same car until one was found that worked. That can be real aggravating, same with alternators. 

MANY NAPA parts are, or were manufactured by Dana. When I worked for Dana they gave us a booklet of parts NAPA stocked from Dana, but no we did NOT get a discount on parts, Go figure. Rule of thumb.....You get what you pay for.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

NJgoat said:


> Local NAPA Auto Part Store and Advance Auto Parts are two nice part stores.


 For my GTO I am going to have my speed shop do everything, even a stinking oil change. As for my New Sahara, the dealer get's that one. They charge their new and used vehicle customers $24.95 for a oil change and tire rotation


----------

